
Kubernetes Security Tools Abound - bbrennan
https://searchitoperations.techtarget.com/news/252475750/New-Kubernetes-security-tools-abound-as-container-deployments-grow
======
kerng
I find it interesting that companies can convince auditors that security
sidecars that add auth and encryption actually meet compliance requirements...
it's a nice architecture but I'd argue it renders the environment non-
compliant.

------
seanhunter
As a (perhaps overly cynical) outside observer it feels that "kubernetes X
abound" for all X. There's just such a complex ecosystem of tooling evolving
here.

